# Betta fish in new tank!!!! HELP!



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I got my bettafish, Dancer, a new tank with a filter. First of all he hated the filter and swam behind the filter and the side of the tank. I turned the filter off and now he's just at the top not moving and his fins arent all flarey like usual. Does he have new tank syndrome? The i didnt let the water sit long enough! But i added all the declorifier in... What can i do!!?


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

He may just be overwhelmed and is trying to adjust. When I first got Fernando, it took him a few days to adjust to his huge home and the filter outflow. Did you baffle the outtake of the filter? If not, you should check out the "How to make a filter baffle" sticky. Was the water in the new tank around the same temp as his old water? If not, he may have been shocked. be sure to know the temps and I hope you gradually acclimated him into the new home.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I moved him into the cup i first got him in, he's perky again. I'm going to keep him in there until the water adjusts. Thank you


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

You're welcome, sounds like the two water chemistries where very different. So when you want to add him back in the tank, float his cup in the tank. Do this for at least 15-30 minutes. Then take a very clean turkey baster or eye dropper and suck a little water out of his cup and then replace with tank water into his cup. Repeat for another 15-30 minutes until he can be released. Does your tank have plants and a cave to hide in? Also, do you have a heater? Beta fish enjoy water temps from 76-82 degrees. Any lower then 75 and they become very lethargic. Have any other questions, let us know.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

My room is always kept at 78+. He has 3 HUGE plants in there and a lil cave i'll post pics in 1 second.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

This is when i just put him in


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Very cute little tank  Nice plants and nice dark substrate. How is he doing now? He may not want to eat for a day or two. Fernando was the same way. I hope he adjusts well. He's a handsome guy ^^


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks! I went to dinner, came back and put him in. He's alright now. He's sitting on one of the leaves. I dont have the filter or light on right now though


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

that is such a cute tank. where did you get the cave from???


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Petsmart


----------

